# Canon MT-26EX-RT



## Sabaki (Aug 24, 2017)

Just seen an article on my Facebook wall where it says the new macro flash is RT capable!

This is definitely going into my bag


----------



## Pancho (Aug 24, 2017)

What is the interest for a macro flash to be RT compatible?
It has to be closed to the subject, then closed to the lens, then a wired connection is not a problem...
Or I missed something...
May be RT compatible as a master?


----------



## Sabaki (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi Pancho

Yes, it will allow use of more RT flashes which can be positioned to illuminate backgrounds etc


----------



## mehaue (Aug 24, 2017)

So you tell me that the new TwinFlash will not be wireless like the Nikon pendant?
That would be a bummer.....


----------



## Sabaki (Aug 24, 2017)

MartinH said:


> So you tell me that the new TwinFlash will not be wireless like the Nikon pendant?
> That would be a bummer.....



I prefer it this way. If it was wireless, you'd need more batteries as the heads won't connect to the console. 

I've been waiting about 3 years for this new model and it's more or less what I expected.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 24, 2017)

I wonder what else besides RT and a slightly higher guide number? Neither of those are sufficient to tempt me to upgrade from my MT-24EX.


----------



## Sabaki (Aug 24, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I wonder what else besides RT and a slightly higher guide number? Neither of those are sufficient to tempt me to upgrade from my MT-24EX.


If I was to be critical of the new offering, I would've loved to have the lamp housings engineered to take some kind of diffusion material. That would've made it perfect


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 24, 2017)

Probably the modeling lights are LED instead of tungsten. Woo hoo.


----------



## Sabaki (Aug 25, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Probably the modeling lights are LED instead of tungsten. Woo hoo.



Is there any advantage to LED modeling lights Neuro?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 25, 2017)

Sabaki said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Probably the modeling lights are LED instead of tungsten. Woo hoo.
> ...



They could be brighter, and will use less power.


----------



## Sabaki (Aug 25, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Thank you, appreciate the feedback


----------



## lastcoyote (Aug 25, 2017)

It looks to me like on the sides of the new lamps there is a slight cut out section in the plastic. Wonder if this is coming with some Canon Diffusers. Or am I seeing things?


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 26, 2017)

Would love if modeling lights would stay on for quite a bit longer. 10 s is just way too short, and pressing the button puts a lot of torque on a mounted rig. That may be a reason to upgrade. Otherwise, given that this is the most expensive Canon flash, and I just recently bought a new one because old one got completely fried after some 40K pops, not likely to upgrade. GN24 vs 26, meh. If it will cut power further down, say to 1/128 or 1/256, that would be another reason to upgrade. Not infrequently, I have to use ND filters on the flash to cut down light even at 1/64 power and ISO 100.

Looking forward to detailed specs on this one.


----------



## lastcoyote (Aug 29, 2017)

Ah ha, so it does come with some canon diffusers then...
https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/cameras/flashes/macro-twin-lite-mt-26ex-rt

Look awfully like a Stofen to me


----------



## mnclayshooter (Aug 29, 2017)

Curious - not questioning value - but how would you anticipate using a RT on a macro light? Maybe to engage a remote fill light? I have been scratching my head a bit - I'm not a proficient speedlight/studio light user by any means.


----------



## Sabaki (Aug 29, 2017)

lastcoyote said:


> Ah ha, so it does come with some canon diffusers then...
> https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/cameras/flashes/macro-twin-lite-mt-26ex-rt
> 
> Look awfully like a Stofen to me



lol Maybe its the reason to the high price here


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 29, 2017)

Looking at specs, I think I will get this and replace my existing MT 24Ex. Lower manual power, longer focusing light duration, both will make my life quite a bit easier. Can't see any place where to buy it, though.


----------



## Duckman (Aug 29, 2017)

mnclayshooter said:


> Curious - not questioning value - but how would you anticipate using a RT on a macro light? Maybe to engage a remote fill light? I have been scratching my head a bit - I'm not a proficient speedlight/studio light user by any means.



I would use it with a 600RT to help illuminate/add color to a background or add a rim light to the subject.
-J


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 29, 2017)

Just pre-ordered it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2017)

Duckman said:


> mnclayshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Curious - not questioning value - but how would you anticipate using a RT on a macro light? Maybe to engage a remote fill light? I have been scratching my head a bit - I'm not a proficient speedlight/studio light user by any means.
> ...



I do that now, with the MT-24EX as master and a 600EX-RT (or more than one) as optical slaves.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 30, 2017)

Zeidora said:


> Would love if modeling lights would stay on for quite a bit longer. 10 s is just way too short, and pressing the button puts a lot of torque on a mounted rig.



There's a CFn that makes double tapping the shutter turn on the lights, very handy.


----------



## Sabaki (Aug 30, 2017)

koenkooi said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > Would love if modeling lights would stay on for quite a bit longer. 10 s is just way too short, and pressing the button puts a lot of torque on a mounted rig.
> ...



Thanks for this, good to learn these things


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 31, 2017)

koenkooi said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > Would love if modeling lights would stay on for quite a bit longer. 10 s is just way too short, and pressing the button puts a lot of torque on a mounted rig.
> ...


Custom function on Mt24? where? How?
On my 5DsR, I got to External Sppedlight control, Flash C.Fn setting, and I get a "This menu cannot be displayed. incompatible flash or flash's power is turned off." error message. The C.Fn button on the back of the MT24 only lights the rear LCD panel.


----------



## Drainpipe (Sep 2, 2017)

Zeidora said:


> Custom function on Mt24? where? How?
> On my 5DsR, I got to External Sppedlight control, Flash C.Fn setting, and I get a "This menu cannot be displayed. incompatible flash or flash's power is turned off." error message. The C.Fn button on the back of the MT24 only lights the rear LCD panel.



You have to go old school with the MT-24EX  Hold down on the LCD illumination button and it will begin the process. 

Everything is explained in here (PDF warning): http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/9/0300004139/04/mr14ex-mt24ex-im5-en-es-fr.pdf

Custom function 9 is the one you're looking for


----------



## Zeidora (Sep 3, 2017)

Drainpipe said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > Custom function on Mt24? where? How?
> ...



Thanks! works now.


----------



## Sabaki (Sep 15, 2017)

Hey everyone

Can anyone with the MT24 please advise if that unit could take diffusers without Frankensteining the unit?

Any chance that the MT26 offers a notable step forward with the now included diffusers?


----------



## Zeidora (Sep 15, 2017)

Sabaki said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Can anyone with the MT24 please advise if that unit could take diffusers without Frankensteining the unit?
> 
> Any chance that the MT26 offers a notable step forward with the now included diffusers?



Stefan makes a diffusor for the MT24
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/442435-REG/Sto_Fen_OM_24XSET_Omni_Bounce_Set_for_Canon.html
Considered by some insufficient for diffusion, so some glue a Garry Fong puffer on top. Obviously depends on what you shoot and what look you want. I've also taped ND filters from the LEE swatch books of yesterdays onto the heads. Works quite well, but the new lower power on the MT26 should make that no longer necessary.

IMHO the MT26 diffusor is just the same as the stofen just comes bundled with the main unit. I'll find out as soon as it comes out, have pre-ordered it with B&H. I'll also see whether the old MT-24 stofen work on the MT26. I have a habit of losing those little plastic pieces, and I bet Canon original will cost way more than third party.


----------



## Dalantech (Sep 19, 2017)

Sabaki said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Can anyone with the MT24 please advise if that unit could take diffusers without Frankensteining the unit?
> 
> Any chance that the MT26 offers a notable step forward with the now included diffusers?



The problem with the MT-24EX is that the indents on the side of the flash head that's intended to hold a diffuser are small. For my current diffuser I have to hot glue them to the flash heads. The tabs on the side of the MT-26RT look a lot larger and deeper, so I'd expect a larger diffuser to stay on the heads. As for the included diffusers I'd expect them to work about as well as the current Sto-Fens on the MT-24EX -so not very well. But maybe the larger tabs will make third party diffusers more practical for the MT-26RT.


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 19, 2017)

Sabaki said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Can anyone with the MT24 please advise if that unit could take diffusers without Frankensteining the unit?
> 
> Any chance that the MT26 offers a notable step forward with the now included diffusers?



I found some cheap MT24 ones on eBay - they've not fallen off in a couple of year's use - my previous ones were the translucent tops from a couple of slide boxes and a bit of tape...


----------

